# 1997 Ford Explorer Conversion



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, sounds like a killer deal. Pack that puppy with lithium cells. You will be a happy camper. Don't bother with lead acid. Guaranteed. Have you seen Jack Rickards videos yet? he has lots to offer you. If the truck is toast then dismantle it and put the components into the Triumph. I like the TR-6 myself. 

Pete


----------

